# Cleaning silver earings



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm sure there must be an easy way to clen silver earings with something i already have in the house - anyideas ?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Freespirit

Toothpaste works miracles, its great for silver  

Myra x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks hun , i'll go try that


----------

